# Serial numbers



## bradfordauto (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi, I am a new member and need some help,

I have a Ford 3000 built in the UK. 

Model number reads : 6D1C
Production : D66
Serial # : B823941
I need some help decoding these numbers. Especially the year and model.

Thank you. 
Raymond


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Is it a ford 300, or a ford 3000?


----------



## bradfordauto (Aug 29, 2012)

Sorry, it is a Ford 3000.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Britain had a different code system than the US, and nobody seems to know how to interpret their system. I'll take a stab at one set of numbers: 6D1C - I think this is a production date code. 

6 - 1966 (possibly 1976 - but production of 3000's was supposed to stop at the end of 1974)
D1 - April 1st
C- Night shift

It might be a 1976 model. The Brits probably didn't stop making the 3000's at the end of 1974, like the US. They may have carried on production till 1976 - nobody knows. But your serial number is very high, so I would guess it may be a 1976 model.

I have a Basildon built 3600. Its serial number is B872066. Production on 3600's was supposed to stop in 1981, but mine is a 1982 model (I think).


----------



## nhtech (Mar 25, 2012)

bradfordauto said:


> Hi, I am a new member and need some help,
> 
> I have a Ford 3000 built in the UK.
> 
> ...


I work for a nh dealer. Monday I will check your sn with our computer system. Maybe I can find something.


----------



## bradfordauto (Aug 29, 2012)

Thank you both so much.

Raymond


----------



## beady (Jul 6, 2015)

need help with ford tractor 
model
series 
serial number

kd214k
6m22b
a318860


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello beady,

Welcome to the Ford / New Holland tractor forum.

The numbers you posted translate as follows:

Model KD214K
Model = KD2 = Ford 420 Industrial tractor (1976-1978)
Engine = 1 = diesel
PTO = 4 = Independent PTO 540 rpm
Transmission = K = 6x4 manual reversing

Manufacturing Code 6M22B
Year = 6 = 1976
Month/day = M22 = December 22
Work shift = B = Day shift

Serial Number A318860
The "A" at the front of the serial number indicates the tractor was built in Antwerp, Belgium. I cannot correlate the serial number to the date of manufacture


----------

